# Vinyl going High Def....NICE!!!



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I saw this and really am excited to see the result. Looks like vinyl is catching up to technology. Good thing about it is you don't need to buy a whole new system......Nice!!! http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2016/03/15/high-definition-vinyl-will-soon-become-a-reality/


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Do you know if it will still snap crackle and pop?


----------

